# CG Chins vs. CG Pullups



## JuXtaposed (Apr 17, 2007)

I have two quick questions:

1) What muscle groups do both cg chins and cg pullups target?

2) When you do a cg chin or pullup, how far apart do you put your hands on the bar? Also, how does the distance between your hands influence which muscles are emphasized in the lift?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2007)

back = primary
biceps = secondary

I usually go a bit wider than shoulder width, the closer in the more biceps, and further out more lats.


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2007)

if you are doing close grip as you mentioned, I go shoulder width, so I have enough room to get my elbows next to my ribs right at the top of the motion.   I also use wide grip to get a nice wide motion to take the bi's out and hit the lats in adduction, wheres you are using shoulder extension in the close grip.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 18, 2007)

The question in the title is a good question.

Whats the difference or is it just fucking semantics again?


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2007)

This is MY interpretation of it.  I can't think of any other way to distinguish a CG pullup and CG chinup.  My original thinking was that pullup = CG, chinup = WG.
But with CG pullup vs CG chinup

Chinup - vertical pulling motion, on a chinup bar (or anything for that matter)

Pullup - horizontal pulling motion, we use a smith machine in our gym and have your feet on the ground or a bench, lying horizontally or on a bit of an angle, and pull yourself up, in a row motion.

Quite keen to hear what everyone else classes this stuff as.


----------



## JuXtaposed (Apr 19, 2007)

I've always been under the impression that chinups are with palms facing out, and pullups are with palms facing in. 

I've been doing the exercise with my palms facing in and my hands touching to target the biceps. Would I be better off just doing curls?


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 19, 2007)

I've always thought of a pullup as palms facing away and a chinup palms facing towards you.

as for what slip said about pulling horizontally on a smith machine with your feet on a bench or whatever, I've known those as a reverse row, pulling yourself towards the bar instead of the bar towards you. I'm not sure what others think, but I was always under the impression of those terms and meanings.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> The question in the title is a good question.
> 
> Whats the difference or is it just fucking semantics again?



Love how "fuckin" just flows through everyone of your sentences!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 19, 2007)

I hate when people call a chin up a pull up.

A chin up involves raising your body until your chin goes above the bar with your hands supinated (underhand grip).

A pull up is the opposite. Your palms face you (overhand grip) as you pull yourself up. 

With both movements there should be no swingng motion, your body should remain straight/ rigid. You should end in a dead hang.


----------



## maxpro2 (Apr 19, 2007)

slip said:


> This is MY interpretation of it.  I can't think of any other way to distinguish a CG pullup and CG chinup.  My original thinking was that pullup = CG, chinup = WG.
> But with CG pullup vs CG chinup
> 
> Chinup - vertical pulling motion, on a chinup bar (or anything for that matter)
> ...



That's an "inverted row" not a pullup.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 19, 2007)

I never understood the difference between pullups and chinups?


----------



## Nate K (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah
Chinup is supinated (palms facing you)
Pullup in prone grip (palms facing away)

I love wide grip pullups and close grip chinups.


----------



## buening (Apr 19, 2007)

Ah, but is it a chin up or a pull up when you use a hammer grip?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 19, 2007)

When I do chinups I usually go somewhere around shoulder width, give or take a little bit.  Pullups I will vary the grip more because it is more comfortable to do so, and I can alter the shoulder articulation involved that way.

Chinups involve more bicep action than pullups, and you maintain an externally rotated shoulder throughout.  When you do pullups with a narrow grip, you start internally rotated, externally rotate, and the internally rotate again for the last little bit of the movement.

Both are good exercises.


----------



## buening (Apr 19, 2007)

Apparently this website doesn't know the difference either

Weighted Chin-up

Weighted Pull-up

Apparently when the palms face you it's and underhand Chin-up

Weighted Underhand Chin-up


Anyone confused yet?   I've always said a chin-up is palms facing away from you and a pull up is palms facing you. Pull-ups use more biceps and chins use more lats and i think brachioradialis (thinking in terms of reverse curls)


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

You got er backwards. Chins are palms facing you and Pullups and palms away from you. Chins=More bicep work. Pullups=More Lat work


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2007)

I've been trying to figure you Americans out.  Here in Australia its a lot easier.

It's all chinups.  We just have wide grip (pronated), close grip (supinated) and hammer/neutral grip.  Easy.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 19, 2007)

The weighted Chin-up (the first clip) is wrong.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

I think this should be entitled, "Are you smarter than a 5th grader?"!


----------



## Nate K (Apr 19, 2007)

for real


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I hate when people call a chin up a pull up.
> 
> A chin up involves raising your body until your chin goes above the bar with your hands *supinated *(*underhand *grip).
> 
> ...



Silly.


And Double D, that 'fucking' observation really had me


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Silly.
> 
> 
> And Double D, that 'fucking' observation really had me



Knew you'd like that!


----------

